# If you preference is set for thirty days?



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

If you have your preference set for thirty days only three pages come up, but there is a lot of information on threads if you set your preferrnce for 100 days so everyone knows.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks Eric I had no idea!


----------

